# Formater i mac os x sans cd



## NDRESAURE (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

je cherche la manip pour formater/initialiser mon imac. ( comme il n'y a plus de cd ) quelle touche magique permet d'acceder a ce service.

Merci


----------



## Larme (27 Mars 2013)

Une petite recherche sur le net ou sur les forums te permettra de trouver que la solution est la _Recovery HD_. Démarrage en maintenant _Cmd+R_ si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas...


----------



## NDRESAURE (27 Mars 2013)

Oui merci. J'ai deja cherché et même fdeja tenté de formater en passant par recovery hd ( acces en appuyant sur alt ) 
apres 2h d'attente mon ordi c'est rallumé comme si de rien n'était
donc je suppose que ce n'était pas la bonne procédure.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 quel est ton objectif, précisément, et pourquoi veux-tu formater/initialiser : achat d'occasion, problème à l'utilisation, etc.. ?

Ton ordi était-il livré avec Mountain Lion d'origine, ou as-tu acheté ML sur l'App Store ?


----------



## NDRESAURE (27 Mars 2013)

J'aimerais tout simplement retrouver mon ordi comme au premier allumage. 
J'ai des soucis sur pas mal de chose. Du coup j'en ai parlé avec quelqu'un et y pense que le mieux et de formater. et consacré cette ordi qu'à un usage professionnel. 


oui mon ordi à était livré avec Lion. 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Ton ordi était livré avec Lion ?

Souhaites-tu remettre à zéro en réinstallant Lion, ou Mountain Lion ?

Avais-tu acheté Mountain Lion sur l'App Store (ton profil indique Mountain Lion) ?


----------



## NDRESAURE (27 Mars 2013)

je ne suis pas sur le même ordi. 
je ne pense pas etre sur montain Lion sur mon ordi perso ( mais peut etre que oui finalement ) 

la nouvelle version est vraiment utile?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

mais j'aimerais juste savoir la manip à faire quand je redémarre mon ordi pour accéder au service de " formatage " 

cmd + ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Difficile de répondre si tu ne sais pas quel est le système actuel et quel système tu souhaites mettre...

Alors, réponse "globale" :

(si tu souhaites conserver les données, fais un clone sur un disque dur externe)


*1.* si l'ordi était sous Lion d'origine et que tu veux le remettre sous Lion :

- *Cmd + r* au boingggg
- *Utilitaire de disque* (Udd) onglet "effacer", sélectionner le disque à gauche et cliquer sur "effacer"
- quitter Udd et choisir de réinstaller Lion
- Lion est téléchargé, installé
- après avoir redémarré, l'ordi est "comme neuf" (parce que tu as effacé le disque)
- les applis iPhoto, iMovie et Garage band seront à disposition dans l'onglet Achats du Mac App Store


*2.* si l'ordi était sous Lion d'origine et que tu veux le remettre sous Mountain Lion que tu avais acheté et installé :

- Cmd + r, Udd pour effacer le disque, puis installer Mountain Lion.

- soit avant tout, tu télécharges ML, en fais une clé bootable, puis boote sur la clé, va dans Udd pour effacer le disque, puis installe ML depuis la clé.


----------



## NDRESAURE (27 Mars 2013)

ok tres bien 
je vais faire ça ce soir.

Mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait exactement la même chose hier mais en passant par " alt " apres le bongggg 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Tu peux passer par Alt et choisir de démarrer sur la partition Récupération ou Recovery.

Ou passer par Cmd + R. Le résultat est le même.

L'important c'est le passage par Utilitaire de disque, et l'action "effacer".

Si tu ne l'as pas fait, tu as bien réinstallé le système, mais sans effacement des données (applications, préférences, documents, etc...) donc après le redémarrage tu as retrouvé ton ordi inchangé.

Alors que si tu effaces le disque, l'ordi sera comme quand tu l'as allumé la première fois.

Pour faire encore mieux dans Udd :

- onglet "effacer", sélectionner le disque, "effacer"

- onglet "partition", remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition", choisir le format Mac OS étendu journalisé, puis cliquer sur "Options", vérifier que "Tableau de partition GUID" est coché, puis faire "Appliquer".


----------



## Guismo_eric (28 Mars 2013)

Tiens question +- liée: j'ai un iMac late 2012 avec ML dessus...on ne m'a pas donné de CD avec (normal, je n'ai pas de lecteur CD!). De quelle information j'ai besoin si un jour je veux faire une réinstallation?


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Tiens question +- liée: j'ai un iMac late 2012 avec ML dessus...on ne m'a pas donné de CD avec (normal, je n'ai pas de lecteur CD!). De quelle information j'ai besoin si un jour je veux faire une réinstallation?



Bonjour,
Jette un oeil par là (explication) ====> http://liondiskmaker.com/?page_id=73&lang=fr

Pour le  DL ====> http://liondiskmaker.com/?lang=fr/


----------



## Guismo_eric (28 Mars 2013)

On en avait déjà parlé ici ! Perso je vais m'ajouter 2*8 de crucial pour atteindre 24 ;-)


----------

